# Garmin livescope discussion thread



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Bring it here to chew the fat about the new livescope. I love it so far. Just got it so i'm learning as i go with settings and such. First time out located some catfish and boxed 14 right quick. Really cool to watch them come for the bait and then take it. I don't need it to catch catfish but sure saves time by looking under the surface to see if anybody is home first and not waste to much time fishing where they ain't. These fish were in 4' of water. I located them from 50 feet away. I positioned myself accordingly and bam!!! it was on. Really cool to watch them hunt for the bait then take it. I got watch a few crappie and white bass take the jigs to. That was really cool because it was higher in the water column.

A short video clip. Here you can see some large carp moving about also. Video is degraded a bit from the upload.






















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Here i am in 14' checking out the jigs to see if i can see them ........and you can very clearly. These are tiny 1inch jigs.






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't have one but the videos are awesome.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Just got mine in. Plan to go try it out on the pond today.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is another short clip of a catfish i caught. Look to the right at the beginning of the video. You can see my bait and the fish come up and take it.






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Another great example.  Not my video but a better example.






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I wasn’t able to get a good video of a fish taking the bait in the pond. We ended with 10 keeper crappie and 3 keeper largemouth bass.

We were only in 5 foot of water so getting the Livescope to go past 20 to 30 feet out was pointless. Could definitely see the bait and the cork. Never really saw a pile of fish to video.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

gemba said:


> I wasnâ€™t able to get a good video of a fish taking the bait in the pond. We ended with 10 keeper crappie and 3 keeper largemouth bass.
> 
> We were only in 5 foot of water so getting the Livescope to go past 20 to 30 feet out was pointless. Could definitely see the bait and the cork. Never really saw a pile of fish to video.


You'll get it in deeper water and it will be better. I haven't been able to do anything due to work and weather conditions.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Well, I made it to the lake house with my portable setup to scan the boathouse. After the morning Crappie bite lasted from 715 to 815 Saturday I took it out and scanned. There weren’t very many fish down there to see. The fish I did see were on the bottom and in two spots I generally don’t fish. Put a rod in each spot and ended up catching one in each spot. I guess it paid off this trip. Look forward to scanning when they go shallow.

Landed 6 keepers, two throwbacks, and had another five spit the hook on the top of the water before I got the net in place.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep. I'm catching them down south in 1 to 3 feet. What i'm seeing right now is the males are on the bank making the beds, the females which i can see on my livescope are hanging out in 3 to 4 feet and in targeting these fish with the livescope. Very cool. Of course i can't see the males on the bank so just have to blind jig for them. 
Also check out this screenshot of a submerged stairwell. Very cool!












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jess2015 (Feb 1, 2019)

That is incredible, electronics have come a very long way.


----------



## starvp (Mar 18, 2019)

*Livescope Appears to be as advertised*

Just installed ina temp fashion as I am about to change boats....

Amazing. I'll try to post video of fish swimming by my baits, which they were obviously not interested in!
:fish:

no video i'll have to learn how....:mpd:


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

starvp said:


> Just installed ina temp fashion as I am about to change boats....
> 
> Amazing. I'll try to post video of fish swimming by my baits, which they were obviously not interested in!
> 
> ...


Yep. It's not gonna make them bite but it's a trove of education and it's so cool when they do bite and you get to see it all play out.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Had a neat experience yesterday.

I got out the Livescope to scan the dock for crappie. There weren’t any. As I scanned I saw shad in different spots all over. As I scanned I came across this Christmas tree looking formation. I didn’t put a tree there so I wondered what it was. Seconds later a fish swam into it and the tree ended up being a ball of shad. 

If I wasn’t such a terrible cat netter I would of recorded it... but one cast over the ball and I had enough shad for the day. Livescope helped pay for itself again. Game changer!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

gemba said:


> Had a neat experience yesterday.
> 
> I got out the Livescope to scan the dock for crappie. There werenâ€™t any. As I scanned I saw shad in different spots all over. As I scanned I came across this Christmas tree looking formation. I didnâ€™t put a tree there so I wondered what it was. Seconds later a fish swam into it and the tree ended up being a ball of shad.
> 
> If I wasnâ€™t such a terrible cat netter I would of recorded it... but one cast over the ball and I had enough shad for the day. Livescope helped pay for itself again. Game changer!


Yep. I'm loving mine more and more. I'm so amazed at watching bass torpedo into a school of shad. Also watching them Cruz through the timber. I did ok Tuesday. I livescoped a good mess. 
Jigged the crappie and chessebaited the cats. It's really cool to watch the soured wheat fall to the bottom, then see the blues running in to gobble it up. Then chunk the cork and watch the blues come up and suck the cheese ball up. I specifically targeted these crappie as single targets. No schools to be seen as of yet.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

And this was the first time i turned it on playing with it and the different settings. I was absolutely amazed as i still am.






Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

One thing livescope has taught me real quick on crappie is DONT JIG IT! they'll run from it. Scare the chrap out of them. I have learned very quick to make the presentation very slow and very quiet with little or no input. They seem to want it quiet and still. As soon as they see it they'll hit it! But if it moves to much and scares them forget. It ain't happening and you may as well move on. And some just aren't active and will having nothing to do with anything. Amazing to watch all that unfold subsurface. VERY educational. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep lift it slowly from the bottom and then hold it dead still. Wait for thump, wait longer for the thump, then let it fall waiting for the thump. Rinse repeat. Thatâ€™s always been my method but I see others jiggle it and catch em.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Yep lift it slowly from the bottom and then hold it dead still. Wait for thump, wait longer for the thump, then let it fall waiting for the thump. Rinse repeat. Thatâ€™s always been my method but I see others jiggle it and catch em.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep pretty much what I've been told my whole life. However, livescope is showing me different . I was absolutely and continue to be astonished at how skittish crappie really are. I must add that so far i have not located a large active school , and that may very well be different, but I've only had livescope a few months now. These experiences are with a school of 4 to 5 or less. Mostly single fish. This summer when they school back up will be interesting to see how they react. 
I'm also amazed at how many fish we never knew were there looking at our jig and never touching it. I had one experience where i dropped in on about 5 fish. They attacked!! My jig immediately. But i felt nothing. Then they circled and became extremely erratic all around that jig. It was like the jig had entered a posted area and they wanted it out!! They would hit it but never take it. Finally after about 10 minutes one did. On that note, I've learned to not beg them to bite. If they don't hit it within 3 or 4 tries they're not going to. Usually they will hit it immediately if they're going to at all. 
On another note. Catfishing. Watching the soured wheat trickle to the bottom and then witnessing the cat's come running in to gobble it up. Then get to watch then rise up and take your bait. When you see one rise up to your bait you better look at your cork, it's about to go under! Yes, i always fish under a cork unless I'm after the big'uns. Amazing technology! I'm extremely glad i got it. LOADS of fun targeting single crappie. 
I'm also looking very forward to getting it on the river to look under and around the stumps and logs for catfish.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Picked up a good mess one day.
 








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Caught that yeller on my 12' slabshaker. That was a 15 minute rodeo!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

